# Omg



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have had a day having my apartment cleaned from from top to bottom, inside the wardrobes, drawers etc cleaned out, windows washed, even my door mat was washed... and for what???? I cannot see across the street for the flaming sand storm that is blowing.. the whole place will be covered in yellow dust in an hour .

Maiden


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had a day having my apartment cleaned from from top to bottom, inside the wardrobes, drawers etc cleaned out, windows washed, even my door mat was washed... and for what???? I cannot see across the street for the flaming sand storm that is blowing.. the whole place will be covered in yellow dust in an hour .
> 
> Maiden


Just you make sure you keep the darned stuff there and don't send it over to Cyprus. We often seem to get the tail end of your sandstorms


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If only we got the Cyprus tail end lol The storm is all around now and we have that eerie yellow glow that comes with it... I could say ... they can't even get the sandstorm season right hehe but I wont.

Maiden


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> If only we got the Cyprus tail end lol The storm is all around now and we have that eerie yellow glow that comes with it... I could say ... they can't even get the sandstorm season right hehe but I wont.
> 
> Maiden


The weather is all to pot this year. I blame that darn volcano


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

*I blame*



Veronica said:


> The weather is all to pot this year. I blame that darn volcano


I blame all the hot air generated by Expats :behindsofa:
:boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> I blame all the hot air generated by Expats :behindsofa:
> :boxing:


Speak for yourself


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You have my sympathies Maiden. Shamals are rubbish!

We have very high winds at the moment which are linked to the hurricane hitting Oman.

-


----------

